# Unfamiliar terms in new privacy statement.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I have received an updated privacy statement which contains a couple of terms I've never heard of before, but I am a bit out of the loop as for keeping up.

Of course I've heard of cookies, but what are web beacons and embedded web links that are used to collect data?

Doesn't sound like anything I want to allow even if the company is a perfectly legit one.
=====
How about Ebay's new privacy statement, what do you all think about what it sound like? I received notification of it today as well. Sounds like we will be specifically targeted for certain advertising not only on their site but elsewhere while surfing.

I personally think it is pretty sad that with all of the money Ebay makes they want more through advertising revenue.

I love the web and computer, but I'm getting to the point I'm about ready to give my computer away and go live amongst the Amish to help get away from all of the privacy invasion via computers.


----------



## jaqblakely (Mar 29, 2007)

Check these sites out for an explanation of terms:

http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/W/Web_beacon.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperlink#Embedded_link

thx,


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks! for the urls.


----------

